# Saddle fitter recommendations - Kettering/ Northants



## PeachesD113 (19 June 2017)

As above looking for recommended saddler fitters to check my horses current saddle. No noticeable issues with it but being a new horse owner I want to make sure everything is as it should be. Need recommendations as being new at this I am relying on a professional! Thanks


----------



## Leo Walker (19 June 2017)

This is the only person I let near my horses after a nightmareish experience with 2 of the other local ones!

https://www.facebook.com/saddlefittinguk/

I've heard very good things about John Jukes as well but dont have details for him and no idea how hard he is to get hold of or anything.


----------



## PeachesD113 (19 June 2017)

Thanks LW I'll have a look. I only found tower farm or Antonia something on google but searching them I found very conflicting opinions!


----------

